# &

## rust

,      ,     .
 1         19,      .   .       
  .
         .

----------


## erazer

.    -   ?

----------


## rust



----------


## erazer

> 

    ?       -   76-  -       -10.      ( )    ?

----------


## serg1975

""     .?   .
       .

----------


## rust

> ?       -   76-  -       -10.      ( )    ?

    .      -15, , 18, -20 - 25 (   ) 
    ,      ,              . 
      ..       
       92.
       -30            ....       .       ( ).   

> ""     .?   .
>        .

   3         ,       .     :  ,    .     ( ).    .    (   )  . 
             100%.       .      ...    .   .
   ,      10 .  ,   ...          ,   .
    .
        +- 5 .   .            ,   .
         "   ." 
        ...

----------


## erazer

?

----------


## rust

,  ,   
  :      ,  - . 
 ,   .

----------


## serg1975

?

----------


## erazer

> ,  ,   
>   :      ,  - . 
>  ,   .

    ? "   " -     .

----------


## JPM

""      "" -   2   (            "")

----------


## Ihor

> *  ?* "   " -     .

----------

